# 3 new hens laying



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello,
We just got what we think are 3 hens and a Roo. The hens are one RIR and two Golden Sex Links, so the we think, and we have no idea what the Roo is. 
We got the first egg today from one of the Goldies and right after laying it she left the box and the RIR went in and sat on it. 
The RIR has been picking on the Roo since we brought them home yesterday. I am wondering if maybe the RIR is a Roo?
Also, when is the appropriate time to get the egg from her? I don't know if going in the coop and taking her eggs everytime will lead to them being angry at me. Should I have built a rear entrance to the boxes so I can get them from outside the coop?
Thank you, Ron


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I snatch mine whenever. Doesn't bother my girls a bit. If they just laid them while I'm out by the coop, then I take them otherwise I just grab them at the end of the day. Only time my one RIR doesn't liked to be messed with is when she's in the nest box. I don't have a separate entrance to access the eggs. With being in a cold climate where I'm at, its just one more place for the drafts to sneak in. Don't know if your RIR is a hen or roo without a picture. She may just be more aggressive. I have a RIR (Crabbie Abbie) that is very much the aggressor. If she's in attitude mode, she will walk right up to you and pop you one.


----------



## rwilly (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 7.


----------

